# تحميل برنامج delcam powemill9003 sp2+paf+crack



## المارد العملاق1 (15 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخوة الكرام آثرت اليوم أن أضع لكم هذا البرنامج وذلك لأن المنتديات العربيه شحيحة جدا به وهوpowermill ويوجد في هذا المنتدى موضوعين بخصوصه لكن الروابط معطله لذلك كان من العناء الحصول عليه والشكر لله قد حصلت عليه أخيرا لكن كانت المشكله دائما في PAF وهي 
PRODUCT AUTHORIZATION FILE
فأغلب النسخ الموجوده في المنتديات ناقصه لهذا الملف وموقع الشركه لا يسمح بتحميل هذا البرنامج والحمد لله تم التغلب عليها وهو موجود في هذه النسخه وقد قام أحد الأعضاء في المنتدى بالمساعده في حل هذه المشكله وهو الأخ ((أبو بحر)) جزاه الله خيرا
بعد التحميل سوف تجد الملفات في صورة رار تقوم بفك الضغط سوف يظهر لك أيقونة التسطيب وملف الكراك في صورة رار تقوم مره أخرى بفك الكراك ثم تضغط على ايقونة التسطيب ثم بعد الانتهاء من التسطيب تفتح ملف الكراك سوف تجد بداخله ملف بعنوان dcam تقوم بنسخه في 
ال C ثم تقوم بفتح أيقونة الكراك وتقوم بعمل كراك للبرنامج على هذا الأمتداد
PM9003 installation directory>\sys\exec\pmill.exe

واليكم الروابط

http://www.filefactory.com/file/aged9eh/n/PM9003_SP2_part1_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a00fhah/n/PM9003_SP2_part2_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ahd3ag9/n/PM9003_SP2_part3_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/aff59hb/n/PM9003_SP2_part4_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a00g002/n/PM9003_SP2_part5_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a00g040/n/PM9003_SP2_part6_rar

وللأمانه الوصلات منقوله من هذا الرابط
http://www.sonsivri.com/forum/index.php?topic=19888.0

شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابو بحـر (17 أغسطس 2009)

*تحية لك يا بطل*



المارد العملاق1 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الأخوة الكرام آثرت اليوم أن أضع لكم هذا البرنامج وذلك لأن المنتديات العربيه شحيحة جدا به وهوpowermill ويوجد في هذا المنتدى موضوعين بخصوصه لكن الروابط معطله لذلك كان من العناء الحصول عليه والشكر لله قد حصلت عليه أخيرا لكن كانت المشكله دائما في paf وهي
> product authorization file
> فأغلب النسخ الموجوده في المنتديات ناقصه لهذا الملف وموقع الشركه لا يسمح بتحميل هذا البرنامج والحمد لله تم التغلب عليها وهو موجود في هذه النسخه وقد قام أحد الأعضاء في المنتدى بالمساعده في حل هذه المشكله وهو الأخ ((أبو بحر)) جزاه الله خيرا
> ...


تحياتي لك اخي الغالي المارد العملاق و كما قلت لك يجب ان نتعاون لنشر المعرفة بين العربان الأجانب ليسوا افضل مننا بشيء كما خلقهم لله خلقنا نحن لذلك يجب ان نتكاتف و نقف مع بعض بغض النظر عن جميع المعوقات 
سلامي لك 
سلام من دمشق الحبيبة الى الشباب العرب اللذين ينشرون العلم بالمنتديات العربية


----------



## alaarekabe (17 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا باشا على المجهود الرائع وانا عندى كورس تعليمى لهذا الاصدار من شركة delcam بس انا محتاج كراك لبرنامج powershape 8080sp2 واحنا فى الشركة بنشتغل ببرامج delcam 
powermill - powershape - featurecam


----------



## المارد العملاق1 (22 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزى الله الجميع خيرا وبارك الله فيهم فو الله ماقدمت من شيء يستحق كل هذا الشكر بارك الله فيكم وشكرا للأخ ابو بحر والأخ allarekabe 
بالنسبه للأخ allarekabe برنامج powershape انا قمت بتحميله من موقع الشركه الرئيسي وهو متواجد مجانا على هذا الرابط مباشرة سوف اضغط على الرابط عندك ثلاث خيارات على اليسار للتحميل وهي industrial , academic, existing customer سوف تختار industrial سوف تظهر لك خريطه أضغط على بلدك فيها ثم بعد ذلك سوف تظهر لك صفحه تقوم بملء البيانات المطلوبه منك وأكتب الأيميل الصحيح لأنه سوف يرسل اليك الباسورد الى هذا الايميل سوف تحتاج هذا الباسورد عند فتح البرنامج بعد التسطيب وتقوم بكتابته في الخانه المطلوبه , ثم بعد ذلك اضغط send وقم بالتحميل وهذه النسخه لا تختاج الى كراك لقد قمت بتحميلها وتجريبها على جهازي وآسف عل التأخير وانا تحت أمرك
رابط التحميل http://www.delcam.com/intlresp/powershape_dl.asp?from=PSHAPE

وهذا رابط المنتجات المعروضه مجانا للتحميل على موقع الشركه delcamونفس الخطوات السابقه في التحميل
http://www.delcam.com/general/downloads/software_dl.asp


----------



## alaarekabe (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جدا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## majid2009 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوتي من فضلكم هده الروابط لا تعمل انامحتاج لهدا البرنامج وشكرا


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## mark_y (13 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعة انا عندي برنامج power mill 2010 مع الكراك كامل 
وكمان عندي برنامج power shape 2010 كامل مع الكراك كمان 
اذا حدا حابب ارفع البرامج يخبرني او يراسلني [email protected]
ومو مطلوب مكنم غير صالح الدعاء


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (22 مارس 2013)

*رد: تحميل برنامج delcam powemill9003 sp2+paf+******

بوركتم وجزيتم خير الجزاء


----------



## the snake (9 مارس 2014)

ياشباب بدنا بس الكراك لان البرنامج موجود عندنا
بس يكون شغال وسهل رجاااااااااااء
وجعلها صدقة جارية


----------



## osama labeb (3 مايو 2014)

يا شباب الروابط مش شغاله انا عندى برنامج power mill 2010 بس لما تم تسطيبه طلب paf ومش عارف طريقه تفعيله هلى هى زى power mill 8 طلب اخير لو سمحتم ارجوا الافاده لانى محتاجه ضرورى لما بنبرمج شغل سواء بطريقه الروترى حركه y بتكون ثابته و الاx هى اللى شغاله وانا شفت شغل y و x شغالين والمفروض اسمه 4axis بس مش عارف طريقه برمجته ممكن الافاده


----------



## عبير الشرق (20 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الجهد المبذول
تحياتي


----------



## elaswad2004 (24 سبتمبر 2014)

الاخ اسامه بعد لما تخرج الجى كود افتحه بالنوت باد وبعد كده افتح ادد واختار ريبليس هتفتح نافذه تقوم بعد ذلك باستبدال حرف x بحرف q وبعد كده تستبدل yبxوبعد كده تستبدل ولو عندك برنامج cimco edit v5 هيكون اسهل


----------



## nart84 (13 أكتوبر 2014)

mark_y قال:


> يا جماعة انا عندي برنامج power mill 2010 مع الكراك كامل
> وكمان عندي برنامج power shape 2010 كامل مع الكراك كمان
> اذا حدا حابب ارفع البرامج يخبرني او يراسلني [email protected]
> ومو مطلوب مكنم غير صالح الدعاء




لو سمحت ممكن ترفع برنامج powermill على موقع 4shared او الميديافاير
وشكرا لك ^_^


----------



## AshrafElashry (7 ديسمبر 2014)

ياريت يبعتلى البرنامج وجزاك الله خيرا 
[email protected]


----------



## ahmed_777 (10 يونيو 2017)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## cadworks2017 (10 ديسمبر 2017)

يا ريت الكراك ما لقيتو ... مشكورين


----------



## labeb osama (6 مايو 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخى الكريم انا بشتغل على الابور ميل وعندى بور ميل 2010 وشغال تمام وتم تسطيب 2018 وشغال بس عندى فيه مشكله البوست بورسيسر لما بعمل عمليه اخراج للجى كود ليها حل عند حضرتك


----------

